# Break light alert on after changing bulbs



## MsElly (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm new here so be patient guys!
I have a 2006 A6 which I love to death! a week ago the break light alert came on... noticed it shows after 10 mins of my car starting. My right turning light/break light doesn't work. I changed the all the bulbs (led) and nothing happened..
The dealer said i have to replace the whole unit, a $400 plus expense that I'm not looking forward to. is there anything i could do?? There is no rust or anything on the plugs or the unit itself. Do I really need to replace the whole unit?
Please help!


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Remove the tail lamp which has the problem and inspect its electrical connector pins. If any of the them look burnt (will probably be the ground pin), then yeah you'll need a new tail lamp assembly. If there is a burned male pin in the tail lamp, the mating female pin in the body harness connector will likely also be burned. It will probably be the ground pin which has brown insulation (it's almost always the ground pin). Depending on how bad it is burnt, you'll either have to replace just the wire end, or the wire and the electrical connector housing in addition to a new tail lamp assembly.

You can try just replacing the bulb holder and repairing any burnt wires, but the bulb holder only corrects the burnt male pin and incandescent bulb circuits. If a problem lies within the LED circuit board (which is part of the tail lamp lens), then you'll need the whole assembly. So if you replace just the bulb holder, you might be throwing away money if it doesn't fully fix the problem.


----------

